# Delta GR450 ShopMaster 8" Var. Speed Grinder



## Heirloom Woodturnings (Feb 4, 2005)

Has anyone used the Delta GR450 ShopMaster 8" Variable Speed Grinder? 
It is on sale for $124 right now with a $30 rebate. I finally got myself a wolverine grinding jig and some friable norton wheels but I'm thinking of returning the 6" wheels and get the 8" versions and a new 8" grinder. Ive seen mixed reviews on the Delta 8" variable on Amazon.com and nothing on that particular model at Epinions. Anyone have experience good[^] or bad[V] with delta 8" grinders?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

I use an 120 grit Ryobi bench sander and diamond stones.
Total cost about $120.00.
A lot of turners seem to like that grinder but I could never see the benifit of such a coasre stone.
I turn mostly pens.
a couple of swipes on my $20.00 diamond stone from Lowes  and I'm sest to go.
The faster a wheel spins the faster I screw up my EXPENSIVE $10.00 chisls from harbor freight.
Well I do a have a couple of parting tools from Woodcraft but that was before I knew better.
Some of my favorite chisels I bought at Brookstone for chip carving.
$5.00, 20 years ago.
But they have gone up drastically.
Harbor Freight now sells the same set for $6.00.Talk about inflation!
That's O.K. I get my 4x36" belts at HF. They're inexpensive.
Total investment in chisels is under $50.00.
I turn corn cob, antler,red palm cross grain,blue jeans,string, rope, acrylic corian sometimes I even turn wood.I use a skew and start sanding normally at 320/
Yep I've heard that's a good grinder but I haven't found it necessary to but it.If I did need a Wolverine type jig I think I would make it.
All seriousness aside, that grinder gets good reviews.If I wasn't so broke I might be tempted to buy it.


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 5, 2005)

Like many others I use the the Slow Speed Delta 8" with Wolverine Jig.[]

The New VS has had mixed reviews. [?] 

8" is great and has the reccommended surface speed with the slow speed grinder...[]

When I want to remove steel fast, I have a 6" Craftsman on a stand...[8D]


----------



## Gary (Feb 5, 2005)

I use a low-speed 8" grinder that I once got on sale from Woodcraft for right at $100. It works great. It is single speed, and I've had no need for the variable speed.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 5, 2005)

Keith,
 I just bought the 8" 2 speed grinder from P.S.I. I also bought the wolverine jig along with it. since I still don't even have it set up I can't tell you anyting about how good of a choice it all was. from what I have learned about the wolverine jig though I don't know if I woudl want to have to get the grinder blocked up as high as I imagie it would take. even the 8" needs a 3/4 inch spacer under it to be at the right height.


----------



## Tom Stephens (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />Keith,
> I just bought the 8" 2 speed grinder from P.S.I. I also bought the wolverine jig along with it. since I still don't even have it set up I can't tell you anyting about how good of a choice it all was. from what I have learned about the wolverine jig though I don't know if I woudl want to have to get the grinder blocked up as high as I imagie it would take. even the 8" needs a 3/4 inch spacer under it to be at the right height.


Daniel
I purchased the same setup last year.
I have been very happy with it.
Tom
Branchport, NY


----------

